# Royal Mistic?



## Jet Coaster Fan

Today I was in the woods near my bus stop and found a clear 1954 bottle that said Royal Mistic embossed in cursive letters.  it had a Anchor Hocking logo. I can't find much anything about this bottle.


----------



## surfaceone

Hey JCF,

 Are you sure it's embossed "Mistic"? What sorta bottle is it, and how is it that you know it's a 1954?

 Are you a mystic?


----------



## Jet Coaster Fan

It is really spelled mistic and to the right of the anchor hocking logo and on the bottom there is a #54.


----------



## cowseatmaize

> Royal Mistic


 [ul]Mistic Going Public[/align]Mistic  Beverage Inc., maker of Royal Mistic beverages and brewed iced teas,  said today that it planned to go public with an initial offering of 5.3  million common shares. The company, based in Maspeth, Queens, estimated  the initial offering price at $15 to $17 a share, generating $80 million  to $90 million. It said that it would sell 925,000 shares and that  Joseph Umbach, its president and chief executive, would sell up to 4.375  million shares. Most of the net proceeds the company will get from the  sale of its 925,000 shares will be used to finance a distribution to Mr.  Umbach.[/align]January 5, 1994[/align][/align][/ul]


----------



## surfaceone

> Today I was in the woods near my bus stop and found a clear 1954 bottle that said Royal Mistic embossed in cursive letters.Â  it had a Anchor Hocking logo.


 
 Hey JCF,

 This logo?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "Anchor logo with an "H" superimposed over it (shown)........Anchor Hocking Corporation, Lancaster, OH and other plant locations (1937-to date). Although this mark was reportedly discontinued in 1977 in favor of the "new" mark ("anchor within a rectangle" below), I've seen new glassware produced by Anchor Hocking bearing this trademark, so evidently the mark is still in use on some items. For a list of Anchor Hocking plant numbers and other info pertaining to bottle bases in use during the 1960s/1970s period (courtesy of Dick Cole, fruitjar.org), click here . Most of the Anchor Hocking glass container plants were "spun off" in 1983 to form the newly created Anchor Glass Container Corporation. See their anchor logo, pictured farther down on this page." From.









From.


----------



## Jet Coaster Fan

Is this bottle worth keeping, selling or trading? How much value does it have?


----------



## surfaceone

> Is this bottle worth keeping, selling or trading? How much value does it have?Â


 
 Hey JCF,

 I dunno, perhaps a "trader" or a keeper, if you like it. You haven't put up a photo, or said too much about it...


----------

